# Help! Wet cement pavers



## Alan1234 (Oct 14, 2016)

I've recently installed a cement paver driveway for a customer and it appears that some of the pavers my have some type of defect. After a rain select pavers stay wet for 5 or 6 days before drying. The base under the paver isn't wet and the other pavers around the wet pavers dry within a day after the rain. So the driveway looks like a checkerboard for a number of days after a rain with some wet and some dry. The pavers weren't sealed and we used poly sand for the joints. The surface of the paver looks wet but has an oily feel to them until the paver dries. I'm thinking that some of the pavers have some kind of a defect in their manufacturing and that oil is wicking out of the paver. Has anyone ever had this experience and what was the solution?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

That oily feeling is probably a bit of the residue from the poly sand, and that'll go away with a wash with a mild efflorescence cleaner and a pressure wash. Use a blower after washing to remove any of the final residue, but wait up to 60 days before applying your sealer. All the pavers should "bleed out" any other residue from the manufacturing process.


----------

